# Do your pets cheat on you?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I read this article about pets that like someone better than their owner when that person is around. This reminded me of when I was young. My dad and stepmom had a Maltese that did not leave my step moms side for a second. That is until her dad came around...then the dog forgot anyone else existed. 

I dont think Mandalay would cheat on me. She is pretty bonded to me and my husband says when I leave she will often wait by whatever door I went out until I come back in.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

My boyfriend...I swear he and Phoenix plot behind my back when he dogsits for me. There are times I'd swear I didn't exist to Phoenix when he's around. WTH????


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady is a momma's boy
He loves my DH but when I leave he sits by the window waiting for me and goes mental when I come home (dh told me about the window)
When people come over B-boy is like cool new people to play with but I know I am #1


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Luther loved everyone. Most outgoing confident dog I've ever known, funny too.

Morgan spent her youth in Luther's shadow but she has always been loyal to one - me - she adores my kids, especially DS#1 but she's almost always within 10 feet of me.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

Nope. She's nice to everyone but she's ALLLLLLL mine.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Both of our dogs are loyal to us. Elmo is a mama's boy and Molly is definitely daddy's little girl.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Both my GSD's are loyal to me, I think that Riddick is a bit more bonded with my husband, but Rogue is definately my girl. Neither would cheat on me or my husband though, they are our babies! However, my friend has a Siberian Husky that prefers me over her, and he doesn't even live with me. He is a cheater! lol


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Roxie is a Daddy's girl............. but I get the two boyses!!!!
Woof!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Charlie is by far my BOY!!! He loves DH and DH takes him on walks when I am away on business. But those times I do go away on business (twice a month, 4 nights total) Charlie gets totally depressed. Sometimes he won't even eat.









He's my shadow and doesn't leave my sight when I am home. Needless to say, I spoil him rotten


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

It would never happen with Sheba. If she isn't within 5 ft of me at all times, she gets upset. 

But, BF's dog Robby loved me best even though I didn't live with him. About 6 years ago, BF had his appendix out, he was in the hospital for over a week. When I took him home he was worried that Robby would be so happy to see him that he would jump up. He went through the door first, Robby bee-lined past him to greet me. Oops!


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

bud isnt mine(well she is the family dog) and she wags her tail a little when she sees me but dosent really care,she looooves my mom. then wini wont leave my side for a min! my parents say when i am gone she freaks out--pasing back and forth, wineing, chewing stuff! She knows that she isnt aloud upstairs but when i am gone she goes in my room and sleeps on my bed till i get home, its her security blanket cause my room smells like me. she dosent cheat on me, but bud dont give a crap.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Gia's the biggest cheater i've ever known. Whats worse is that she stares directly at me the whole time she's lovin on others just to rub it in!

Tilden is a mommas boy! but thats to be expected eh?


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I am pretty sure our dogs will cheat on us with whoever has a ball at the moment...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kelsoI am pretty sure our dogs will cheat on us with whoever has a ball at the moment...


well i think thats Gia's intent... after a good 10mins she realizes that they're not breaking out a ball either and returns to my lap.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think our dog is ours or bonded to us. when we're out and he's off leash if someone calls him he waits for a signal from us before he'll approach them. he doesn't walk off with people. when we're on the trails and we pass other people and their dogs he says hello to them. when we walk away he follows without being called. he really likes our next door neighbor because she helped us take care of him from the time he was a pup.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

dylan used to be an opportunist in that he'd pay attention to the person he thought would be most likely to play with him. the past couple months, tho, he's become a mamma's boy for the first time ever! and i love love love it. it's a long time coming


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It only took about two or three dates before my girl Neke threw me over for my (now) DH. This was the dog I raised from 8 weeks or age, went through training with, competed with, spent every possible moment of my day with … and she threw me over in a matter or days.

And she wasn’t subtle about it either. When I would walk in the door she MIGHT acknowledge my presence. When DH walked in the door she started screaming. Oi!

Riggs, now he was ALL mine. If DH gave him a command Riggs would look at me as if to say “Do I REALLY have to listen to him?”. In fact, the only reason why I neutered Riggs at about 6 years of age was because he started marking DH’s things.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't move around the house without being followed so I'm gonna say no, they don't/won't cheat on me


----------



## mehitabel (Mar 18, 2004)

Our little Lindy is completely bonded to my husband and me. She's okay with my husband's parents and will even sit with them for a bit, but she's Mommy and Daddy's girl 100%.

Now Lucy, on the other hand, follows my husband's mom around adoringly whenever she visits. Sits on the couch with her, stands by her, just loves her. But that's really the only other person she does that with--most other people are NOT ALLOWED to be part of our pack!


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

They are loyal to me and hubby, but when my dad comes around Nitro seems to think,.. OH OH OH >> TOYS!! Where are my TOYS!! PLAYTIME!! 

He kinda loves my dad i guess. But once he settles down he's back to mommas side.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

When we got Diesel it was for my DH. While Diesel does really like my DH, he def. picked me. My DD dog is her dog through & through. Vega is mine 100% of the time, except when my Dad is over(not often). Then all she can think about is him & get the ball...play...ball....throw it!!...play...ball... until she tires, then it's back to my being my shadow


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Kisses is very loyal to me over the rest of the family. She is also the most aloof shepherd I have met when out with other people. She doesn't even bother to acknowledge most of them...Unless someone breaks out a treat or food, in which case I don't exist until she is sure they don't have any more to give her.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

When my eight-year-old daughter is around Chico acts like I don't exist. He follows her everywhere, especially if she has food. I am sure she gives him little tastes of whatever she has. But she does know what is okay food for Chico to eat and what is not.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy I believe is sort of a "love the one you're with" GSD.


----------



## hethir (Sep 25, 2008)

I OWN A CHEATER!!! I think I'm the only one on here!! My GSD/border collie mix LOOOVVVEEESS her "grandparents," the elderly couple next door. They give her cookies just for being cute. She sneaks over any chance she gets and you should see her when I find her to take her home. It's pathetic and I have to admit I'm a little jealous. My boy, however, loves everyone but has eyes only for my hubby and me! Oh, and Elsie, Matthew 16:15 is my favorite verse!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have one cat who will sit on anyone's lap if they will pet her. It's funny because she's also the grumpiest cat!
As for dogs, my Golden Ginger loved everyone, she would ask anyone for attention/petting but some people she just doted on. However I didn't get 'jealous' because I knew that if she was getting cuddled by someone else and I walked away or tried to leave her she would always follow me. She would also come and "check in" with me periodically if she was getting attention from someone else. Sometimes I would let some of the kids I knew in the neighborhood walk her down the block but Ginger would always stop if they got more than about 50 feet away from me, and turn around and try to lead them back to me.
Since she was a therapy dog I trained her to obey other people when they gave a command but she would always obey mine over anyone else's commands if they were contradictory. 

My terrier Pooch didn't really care that much about other people unless they had a toy or a treat for him.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

My dog is pretty devoted to me, although there are a few humans whom she adores.

BUT! With that said, I have a cockatoo who is a floosie. 

When certain people, particularly tall, light-haired individuals, come visit, I all but am invisible to her. She will fly over to them, in full flirt display, chatter softly in their ears and beg for cuddles. 

Also, my mom, who is a petite Asian woman. My cockatoo WORSHIPS her, and would not leave her alone! She will flight-maneuver to whichever room my mom is in, and latch onto her shoulder. 

I never receive THAT sort of attention from her, and I am the only one who cleans, feeds, plays and buys her **** toys. 

$&#**! ingrate!


----------

